# From camp last weekend



## blood on the ground (Jul 15, 2015)

took a couple pics from an old farm we hunt out in Crawfordville


----------



## 95g atl (Jul 15, 2015)

Very nice....!
Our property is in Crawfordville/Norwood, right off i-20

Man it was HOT this weekend.  Heat index was 108.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 15, 2015)

95g atl said:


> Very nice....!
> Our property is in Crawfordville/Norwood, right off i-20
> 
> Man it was HOT this weekend.  Heat index was 108.



exit 148 go north a couple miles. yes it was very hot running bush hog all weekend


----------



## 95g atl (Jul 15, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> exit 148 go north a couple miles. yes it was very hot running bush hog all weekend



I'm on the south side.
We put up some stands and goofed around.
Bush hogging next time we are down there.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 15, 2015)

Cool pics Blood.


----------



## Milkman (Jul 15, 2015)

Cool pics,   add them to this thread from a while back.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=641894


----------



## wvdawg (Jul 16, 2015)

Good looking place - bet it holds some interesting stories.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 17, 2015)

wvdawg said:


> Good looking place - bet it holds some interesting stories.



I agree


----------



## doenightmare (Jul 17, 2015)

Awesome old house. Bet the rain sounds good hitting that roof.


----------



## rip18 (Jul 19, 2015)

Those are the kinds of places that I just feel at home at...  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 20, 2015)

rip18 said:


> Those are the kinds of places that I just feel at home at...  Thanks for sharing!



I do to! Fella that owns the place said it dates back 170 years.


----------



## Sea dawg1978 (Jul 20, 2015)

Old buildings are some of my favorite things to shoot. Thanks for sharing..


----------



## Milkman (Jul 20, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> I do to! Fella that owns the place said it dates back 170 years.



The place we hunt in Taliaferro has an old house from the same era. The main frame is hand hewn logs that are put together with wooden pegs.  Is that house done that way?

The brick columns and concrete porch floor is something the owner did in the 1950s.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 21, 2015)

Milkman said:


> The place we hunt in Taliaferro has an old house from the same era. The main frame is hand hewn logs that are put together with wooden pegs.  Is that house done that way?
> 
> The brick columns and concrete porch floor is something the owner did in the 1950s.



my guess would be yes. I haven't been able to look into it that close. that's a nice place you have there.


----------

